# Caller ID with Vonage



## Ed In Tucson (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you kindly explain i some detail how I need to set up my Vonage adapter which is in a different room than my TV so that I can get the Caller ID function to show up on my TV screen.

It currently does using Century Link but I'm about to give it up for the Vonage service and would like to keep the Caller ID on-screen feature.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Make sure you run a telephone connection from your Vonage adapter to your DBS receiver. I've done this with another VoIP provider, and it works just as well as Callerid from the phone company.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I have my Vonage setup like this.

Internet Connection --> Vonage Adapter --> 2 way telephone splitter --> one port of the splitter goes to the phone near the Vonage adapter, the second port connects to the telephone wall jack and feeds the rest of the outlets in the house. Each telephone jack in the house that is near a DTV receiver has a telephone cable that plugs into the DTV receiver.

If you run into any issues where you lose phone service when you plug back into the wall jack, you'll probably need to go outside to your phone box and disconnect it from the telephone company. To do that, in your side of the phone box, you should see a phone cable, just unplug it. Your phone box should be on the side of your house somewhere; probably near your power meter.


----------

